# Poll: Slingshot of the Month - March!



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

*Slingshot of the Month - March!*​
*Vote for your favorite!*

ZDP-189 - The Shootist2120.39%Pallan65 - Classic Bamboo3130.10%Bunnybuster - Laminate for AaronC54.85%Foreigner - Natural Y65.83%Martin - Ash Fork1514.56%Jim Harris - Lemon Creme98.74%Joerg- Compass on Steroids1615.53%


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Vote for your favorite! Voting will end on 04/12/10.

The lucky winner will receive:

The prizes for the winner (from our very generous vendors) are as follows:
--3 Sets of Express Bands from Tex-Shooter
--1 Pocket Shooter from Flatband
--1 Cherry Laminate TTF from Bunny Buster

ZDP-189 - The Shootist








Pallan65 - Classic Bamboo








Bunnybuster - Laminate for AaronC








Foreigner - Natural "Y"








Martin - Ash Fork








Jim Harris - Lemon Creme








Joerg- Compass on Steroids


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Lets see how many votes we can get this time!


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Tough choice this month, but my vote has been cast.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I got it narrowed down to 2 but it was tough. There was a couple that I'd forgotten about. Vote is in! Flatband


----------



## Saxon (Mar 17, 2010)

Thats a tough call. Its going to be close this month. My votes in.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Ya know... every one of these slingshots deserves to win in one way or other. Each one is a fine example of an idea followed through with true craftsmanship. Just to be nominated is an honor that each should be very proud of. I took a very close look at each slingshot and finally made my choice, but these shooters are all winners in my book!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow! It is a close competition!


----------



## RIDE (Mar 19, 2010)

My vote is in.......but it was sure hard!

RIDE


----------



## Hugues (Mar 27, 2010)

I feel myself unfair each time I have to pick one catty of your high standard selections, mates!

Sad point, in french we say something like : "Choosing is excluding"...see what I mean?

Apologizes due to five folks, here!


----------



## Hugues (Mar 27, 2010)

Ooops, moved too fast, for the sixth one, excuse me Joerg, I really do believe there should be another category: kind of "the heavy weight, bright and smart engineering" one!


----------



## slingshot 0703 (Mar 25, 2010)

i did not now wich one i should chose so i thougt about power and as (the compass on steroids) i very powerfull !


----------



## Thwupp-p-p (Jan 17, 2010)

smitty said:


> I feel myself unfair each time I have to pick one catty of your high standard selections, mates!
> 
> Sad point, in french we say something like : "Choosing is excluding"...see what I mean? ...












Making my selection this time has been almost gut-wrenching!!! There will undoubtedly be a top vote-getter, but I agree that just being a nominee this month is an honor!
To *all* of the craftsmen who construct and share their slingshot art here at SF -- _¡Salud!_







You guys are amazing!


----------



## Marbles (Jan 23, 2010)

My vote is in, BUT I LIKE THEM ALL .


----------



## Woogle (Mar 22, 2010)

So, It was tough and I really don't know much about slingshots yet Been shooting for about a month now ;P But I still voted...







All them Are nice though


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

This isn't right having to choose just one theres seven I want to vote for. Well it was a hard to pick just one but I made my vote.


----------



## Redgrange7 (Mar 9, 2010)

This is a nail-biter. It was close, but I had a favorite in mind.


----------



## ShaneM (Dec 24, 2009)

Mate how to pick when for different reasons all are great. I think that in our modern world inventiveness and using modern and lateral thinking is how I picked my Slingshot of the month.
However I still remember carving my first slingshot then lamination and molding. Now roller bearings and near zero slack in bands.
Yep technically the best slingshot and so good looking and in a class of its own.
Shane M


----------



## foreigner (Jan 16, 2010)

I would like to say I'm very happy to be nominated to be a part of this. It was a very hard decision to vote for just one slingshot. 
I was thinking if I had all these slingshot(besides mine of course) with me on an outing to hunt I would have such a hard time choosing one to use. By the time I have made my decision my target would be long gone...coming home empty handed, but would still be very happy with a bag of awesome slingshots!!! LOL! 
Vote has been casted....


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

72 votes so far! Not bad!


----------



## Redgrange7 (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow! This is close. Two days left and the top three spots are only two points apart. This is as of 1:37pm Eastern Time.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Well, I am a big fan of Pallan65and his catty, so if I lose out to him on my first go, I'd not feel bad.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Well, we are still tied for our top 2. I will let the contest run for one more day, and then hopefully the tie will break.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

It was great to be nominated but my vote also goes to Pallan65. Ive been shooting one of his maple slingshots for a couple of weeks its one of the best slingshots Ive used.
Martin


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow! We have had an additional 10 votes for Pallan in one day! Thus, he is the winner! *Congrats Pallan65!!*


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Like so many others have said....I am honored to have even been nominated for slingshot of the month. Thank you all for thinking kindly of my PS-1 Classic Bamboo slingshot. I love slingshot making because there is room for both ingenuity and artistic ability as seen in ALL of the nominations. I take great joy in even being associated with such great craftsman and shooters as are on this site. Long live the slingshot shooter and slingshotforum.com. Thanks Aaron for giving us all a place to interact, work and play.
Sincerely,
Perry/ Pallan65 
A+ Slingshots


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Congratulations Perry! Really great looking fork! Love the Bamboo Bud! Continued success in this little ( but growing) Slingshot group of ours! Flatband







Hey, send me an email at [email protected]optonline.net with your address. I do believe you have a Pocket Shooter coming from me!


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Congratulations on your win its great looking slingshot and shoots great as well.
Martin.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Congrats Pallan, that's an awesome shooter.


----------



## foreigner (Jan 16, 2010)

Congrats to you Pallan! Your slingshots look great!


----------



## Thwupp-p-p (Jan 17, 2010)

Super Congratulations, pallan65!


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Thwupp-p-p said:


> Super Congratulations, pallan65!


Pallan
Congrats on a nice shooter








email me with your address so I can send along the TTF slingshot to you.
Tom
aka.bunnybuster
email:
[email protected]


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Way to go Pallan!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Congratulations, Pallan. It's a well deserved win.


----------



## Marbles (Jan 23, 2010)

CONGRATS !!


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Congratulations! I think the best slingshot won. What a beauty!

Greetings from Vegas

Jörg


----------

